
Show HN: ColorTabs – Firefox add-on to change window color based on domain - conqueso
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/colortabs/
======
ChrisGranger
This is a nifty idea. I do something similar, not by domain, but by the tab's
label, by editing my userChrome.css file. For example, if one wanted to make
Hacker News tab lines orange, but only when focused:

tab.tabbrowser-tab[label$="Hacker News"] .tab-line[selected="true"] {
background-color: #FF6600 !important; }

Or if one wanted them to be orange all the time:

tab.tabbrowser-tab[label$="Hacker News"] .tab-line { background-color: #FF6600
!important; }

~~~
conqueso
Thanks for your feedback. I didnt even know about the userChrome.css file.
It's cool that FF allows the user all that customization. My original plan was
to build this extension for Google Chrome, as that _was_ my main browser for
development, however it's not actually possible because they don't allow
dynamic themes.

